# Installation of HP StorageWorks DAT72 USB



## atifullahkhan (Jul 12, 2010)

I have installed windows server 2003 R2 Standard Edition on HP Proliant ML350, G5 Series. HP StorageWorks DAT72 USB is properly attached in server but it is not showing in device manager. Both lights green and orange of HP StorageWorks DAT72 USB are continuously turn on. I have not used this tape drive since purchase of this server. But I have re-installed windows R2 (original) once and after that this problem was occurred. Can anyone tell me how can I detect or install it in windows server 2003 R2 standard edition (i.e in this server)
I would very appreciate if anyone will help me.

Thanks


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to TSF!

Have you installed the Server 2003 drivers for the tape drive?
If you don't have the Driver disk, you can download the drivers from the HP Website, just enter the product name, then select the correct model then the OS.

HP Support & Drivers


----------

